# Best Bottle Top Filters???



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2012)

500ml Whatman Klari-Flex BTF - 0.45 Membrane (Qty. 1)

or

500ml Millipore Steritop BTF - Durapore PVDF Membrane (Qty.1)


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

Since u aren't pushing oil through a syringe I would go with the 
. 2um filter


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2012)

which brand would you use bro?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

I know it doesn't seem logical but it seems to be its easier to filter with whatmans vs the Millipore. 
I prefer whatman for syringe and stericup for handpump. I haven't tried the bottle top ones


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info bro


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome man. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful to your specific question about bottle tops


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2012)

let me ask you this bro,
if you alot and alot of raws, do you think it would be better to brew them up or keep them in raw form for long term storage?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it's best to keep it in raw form until you need to brew it. Even if it's like 5 years old.


----------

